# How does iphone tracking work?



## Black Panther (Jun 28, 2016)

I've googled a lot but since I don't own one myself I can't check the interface myself to see how it really works out.

I'm looking at the possibility of using it for our small business. 
We do have vehicle tracking, which has its disadvantages (tracker stops working and needs repair, cars and vans need to undergo heavy repairs or be scrapped and new ones bought regularly due to heavy use, bad roads, not-so-careful driving... etc).

So I was looking to kill 2 birds with one stone figuratively speaking. Do away with the vehicle tracking, get iphones for the sales reps and delivery guys and use the ios tracking instead. Plus the staff will be happier because not only would they be getting nice new phones but we'll also make a contract with our mobile provider to give them unlimited calls whether for work or personal purposes.

*My main question is this, is it worth to scrap a commercial vehicle tracking system in favour of iphone tracking?*


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 29, 2016)

It might affect your insurance premiums as you will be unable to track stolen vehicles if the driver walks away with the phone and leaves the keys in the vehicle.
Some companies offer discounts if tracking is installed.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 29, 2016)

Black Panther said:


> *My main question is this, is it worth to scrap a commercial vehicle tracking system in favour of iphone tracking?*



Nope. IPhone tracking is very easy to defeat (ie, turn off the phone, just to start), vehicle tracking is not.


----------

